# Control de velocidad de servos "trucados"?



## kuinty quiros (Sep 10, 2009)

hola atodos, necesuto si alguien tiene el diagrama de conexion de un servo con dos 555 uno en modo astable y el segundo en monoestable si alguien lo tiene o sabe como se conecta les agradecerian que lo subieran al foro. gracias


----------



## dragondgold (Oct 26, 2009)

Hola estoy armando un robot y me he comprado dos servos HX5010. Quisiera saber si alguien sabe como trucarlos ya que no encuentro como solo hay tutoriales de como trucar los futaba que son diferentes. Agradecería la ayuda


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 4, 2009)

Desarmar y analizar... esa es la solución, no creo que sea muy complejo.
Lo unico fijate bien la posicion de cada engranaje... a mi una vez se me cayó uno y estube más de dos horas con el puzzle


----------



## Carlosbot (Ene 28, 2010)

Hola, estoy montando un robot controlado por un joystik y he pensado en usar servos trucados para que giren de manera continua para el sistema motriz. Si pusiera motores DC no creo que haya puentes en H para controlar de manera precisa la velocidad de los motores que aguantase los amperios que éstos piden, así que me quedo con los servos que suelen tener un consumo máximo de 1,5 a 2A.

La cuestión es si dependiendo del ancho de pulso, a parte de cambiar el sentido de giro, se puede regular la velocidad?? Si utilizo este tipo de sistema el puente en H ya no hace ninguna utilidad no??

Gracias


----------



## Pablet (Ene 28, 2010)

el puente en H, en motores convencionales tan solo sirve para cambiar la direcion de movimiento del motor, si a eso le aplicas un pwm dando la señal a 2 transistores conjuntamente podrias hacer tambien el control de velocidad, aunque la verdad que un servo trucado es bastante mas sencillo, mas caro, pero mas sencillo ya que tan solo te hace falta un transistor, mientras que para un puente en H ya te hacen falta 4, los servos tambien te daran mas par que los motores, pero con los motores conseguiras mas velocidad, y siempre puedes añadir piñores reductores. . . todo depende de lo que pese el robot y la velocidad que quieres que coja.
Un saludo

por cierto, los puentes en H pueden aguantar todos los amperios que quieras, solo depende de los transistores que utilices, como si quieres hacer mover motores que consuman 1000A, con unos buenos transistores podrias.


----------



## Carlosbot (Ene 28, 2010)

Gracias Pablet. No entiendo donde necesitas el TRT que dices para controlar los servos. Yo metería una fuente commutada para regular la tensión y tener disponible una corriente alta conectada a la alimentaicón de los servos, y luego la salida de un PIC conectada a la señal del servo.
Para la velocidad del puente en H entonces si en lugar de meter una señal contínua en los terminales de avance y retroceso metes una señal PWM ya controlas velocidad? Hombre, si usas unos TRT de potencia que aguanten altos A, el precio sube bastante supongo. Además, por lo que entiendo, con un puente en H necesitas 2 señales de control por cada motor o sea que si controlas con un PIC necesitarás el doble de salidas de control que si usas servos no?. De momento me quedo con la opción de servos. Tengo pensados estos:

http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbyking/..._10kg_Servo_(metal_gear)_55g_/_10kg_/_.16sec#

Son baratos y supongo que servirán para al aplicación. No sé si serán fáciles de trucar pero bueno, es cuestión de probar.

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 28, 2010)

yo creo que exajeramos un poco con esos 1000A----o eres maravillasaudio encubierto???jajaja

como dice el amigo debes tener en cuenta ciertas cosa de cada uno:

Motor cc: barato, muchas rpm, poco torque, nada de precision en ubicacion.
Servomotor: caro, pocas rpm, mucho torque, muchisima precision en ubicacion de giro.
Puente H: utiliza 4 transistores y pocos componentes, se puede diseñar para cualquier voltaje y corriente (menos de 1000A,jaja), por lo general solo se utiliza para cambiar el giro de motores DC, ya que el servomotor es mucho mas simple cambiar el giro y la velocidad con solo variar el ancho de pulsos en el PWM que lo controla.

saludos.


----------



## Carlosbot (Ene 28, 2010)

Hola Dj Draco. A mi la precisión en la ubicación no me interesa ya que mi intención es trucar el servo. Lo que me interesa es la precisión en la velocidad, que supongo que tendrá que ver con la precisión en la ubicación. Lo que no entendí es lo del TRT que dijo Pablet para el sistema de servos. La verdad es que ahora no sé que hace si usar motores y puente H o servos. En el puente en H simplemente metiendo la señal PWM en las entradas de "avance" o retroceso" ya se controla la velocidad?

Saludos

Por cierto, veo más caros los motores DC que algunos servos (los que yo pediría serian unos de marca generica), y encima consumen bastante más


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 28, 2010)

mira amigo:

ql PWM (modulacion de ancho de pulso) te sirve para controlar la velocidad de un motor de continua...pero no el sentido de giro...por ende te conviene hacer el PWM y agregarle un relevo doble para invertir el giro.

saludos.


----------



## Carlosbot (Ene 28, 2010)

jejeje sisi eso lo entiendo gracias, lo que estoy indeciso ahora de qué sistema escoger porque un servo medio, se mueve 60º en 0.14s más o menos por lo que si no me he equivocado en los cálculos, con unas ruedas de 10cm de diámetro, la velocidad seria de 1,4Km/h, que es bastante pobre


----------



## Pablet (Ene 28, 2010)

bueno vale 1000 no pero unos cuantos si!! lo del transistor en los servos te lo decia para aislar el servo del sistema de control, en tu caso un pic. Lo de los precios y el consumo depende del motor que cojas, depende del peso que quieras mover, y con 1,5A mueves un buen motor de CC, que es lo que pones que te van a consumir los servos.
Un saludo


----------



## Carlosbot (Ene 28, 2010)

Hola Pablet. No veo necesidad de aislar el PIC del servo pero bueno, supongo que con un simple diodo también valdría. Al final me decido a usar motores DC con puente en H con MOSFETs ya que los servos dan muy poco par. Los motores que estaba viendo erean para aeromodelismo sobre todo y consumian una barbaridad y girando a unas 2000rpm. He visto otros que son perfectos pero bastante caros (sale más caro que usando solo servos):

http://www.superrobotica.com/S330135.htm

Además este motor consume 1,5A en frenado, par de 7kg/cm y gira a casi 300rpm. Pero los 22,45€ pican jejejeje además queria usar 6 motores, aunque de momento me conformo con 4 y ya lo veo demasiado caro.

Saludos


----------



## Pablet (Ene 28, 2010)

no se quiza es porque ya queme un pic. . . y ahora siempre los aislo o con mosfet o con optoacopladores , por cierto. .  que vas a hacer un robot de esos de 6 ruedas independientes que van a la luna?porque vamos 6 motores de 7,2kg/cm cada uno  dan para eso. . .  
Un saludo


----------



## Carlosbot (Ene 28, 2010)

Pues la idea era hacer algo parecido a eso sí, un robot que pudiese salvar pequeños obstáculos añadiendo servos a las "patas" de las ruedas y haciendo que se puediesen doblar, pero me he dado cuenta que igual es un proyecto demasiado caro para hacerlo por placer, además que también queria implementar un brazo robótico y un sistema de cámara. De los motores aún no sé que hacer, de momento creo que solo implementaré el sistema motriz con 4 motores, 4 puentes en H, un PIC de control conectado a un Rx que reciba los gobiernos de los motores de un joystick que también tenga un PIC y un sistema de Tx. Cuando tenga esto ya veré a ver como sigo.

De momento estoy intentando simular el control de un motor con puente en H con el Proteus (ya tenía hecho un programa en assembler para controlar un servo) pero no me funciona el puente, no sé si es que este simulador no puede simular eso o que los componentes los he escogido mal. Sobre Mosfets no tengo mucha idea pero  me tengo que fijar en algo más que en la Io y en la Vsat?? Que yo sepa, con el Proteus no hay problemas de tensiones ya que nunca he especificado ninguna y siempre me ha funcionado bien.
El puente en H que he implementado es este:

http://www.ladelec.com/practicas/circuitos-analogos/94-puente-de-h-con-mosfet-complementarios.html

pero con un Zener en Vcc

Saludos


----------



## Pablet (Ene 28, 2010)

ese puente esta extra aislado con los bjt!! , para empezar haz algo mucho mas sencillo, simplemente 4 mosfet (dos de canal n y 2 de canal p) y como lo unico que quieres es trabajar en corte o en saturacion, tan solo mandale la señal del pic directamente a dos mosfet y asi ya debe saturar, yo tengo una simulacion hecha con dos puentes H pero para controlar un motor paso a paso, el puente que hice estaba hecho con bjt. en la imagen te pongo un puente en H que he hecho con 4 mosfet muy sencillo y cuando le das un 1 va a un sentido y un 0 va al otro sentido. haz uno similar y me cuentas,
Un saludo


----------



## Carlosbot (Ene 28, 2010)

Sí, los BJT's son opcionales, también lo había probado quitándolos pero al final, mirando tu dibujo he cambiado los MOSFET por unos como los tuyos y sí que funciona jejejeje aunque el motor gira demasiado lento así que tendré que ir cambiando el soft del PIC que solo lo tenia programado para dar 2 PWM. Las resistencias y diodos son simplemente para proteger los MOSFETs y los condensadores por si la tensión de alimentación no es estable, pero tu esquema seguro que también funciona. Una vez tenga el diseño funcional, qué tengo que tener en cuenta para escoger los MOSFET a parte de que puedan aguantar la corriente del motor???

Saludos

--EDITO--

en este caso los BJT's sobran ya que no creo que el PIC sea capaz de ponerlos en saturación así que mejor conectarlo directamente al MOSFET


----------



## Pablet (Ene 28, 2010)

pues deberias tambien tener en cuenta la caida de tension (RDSon x intensidad) que hay en los mosfet cuando estan en conduccion ya que con 2 no sera despreciable, por lo demas. . .  la tension que deben soportar lo haran seguro asi que no hay problema en eso. .  y no se me ocurre nada mas
Un saludo


----------



## Carlosbot (Ene 28, 2010)

Gracias Pablet, lo tendré en cuenta. De momento ya estoy teniendo problemas con la simulación. Te adjunto el esquema que estoy usando. No entiendo como me puede conducir el trt Q5 (abajo a la izquierda) cuando tengo saturado Q1 (arriba derecha) y que Q6 (abajo derecha) esté en corte. El motor se mueve, pero no lo entiedo, tendría que estar parado si los TRT's están en esos estados. Con el PIC envio una señal PWM. El botón simplemente es para cambiar el ancho del pulso, osea poner el motor en 2 velocidades.

Saludos

Ya he visto el fallo, tengo 2 MOSFEts al revés 

Ahora ya cortan y saturan bien los MOSFET pero la señal PWM no me regula nada si la conecto directamente a la puerta del MOSFET. Si lo hago con lo del BJT sí que regula pero la velocidad en general es más lenta. Lo que me extraña es que los MOSFET saturados tengan una VDS de 0,378V algo alto para se un MOSFET no? :S :S :S


----------



## Pablet (Ene 28, 2010)

pero una cosa, no deberias hacerlo con dos señales independientes para cada sentido? ya que si haces una señal pwm, no haces otra cosa que dar unos y ceros, si das un uno conduce en un sentido pero en cuanto cambias a 0, deberia conducir en el otro ya que se polarizan los otros. 
respecto a la tension de saturacion, el buz20 por ejemplo tiene una resistencia en conduccion de 0.2ohm, aplicando ley de ohm. .  el motor quiza este consumiendo 1.9A no?
Un saludo


----------



## Carlosbot (Ene 29, 2010)

Pues puse la señal para que girase al revés a Vss para que el camino de "retroceso" quedase cortado. El PWM lo pongo en el modo "avance". Esto me lo he supuesto yo que se hacia así ya que no sabía por donde meter los PWM. Si meto un PWM por cada sentido, el motor se volverá loco, y si las señales son iguales, el motor se quedará parado. Ahora consume unos 0,35A pero supongo que dependerá del consumo de cada motor. En el proteus no sé como cambiarle el consumo del motor al motor genérico que estoy usando.


saludos


----------



## Pablet (Ene 29, 2010)

si le das doble clic al motor hay un parametro que es la resistencia del devanado. .  . supongo que sera ahi donde decidiras la potencia del motor no? tampoco lo se seguro. . .


----------



## jinattaa (Ene 29, 2010)

puedes controlar la corriente con una resistencia o una caja reductora


----------



## junior90 (Feb 27, 2010)

hola amigos tengo una duda, como hacer que cambien el sentido?es para un robot y ya tengo los servos me falta trucarlos pero, es solo cambiando la frecuencia?y ya?


----------



## crescent (Jun 30, 2010)

¿es posible poder posicionar el servo en cualquier ángulo determinado con la modificación de los 360º?es decir, sin modificar, se puede posicionar en la posición que se desee con un microcontrolador, pero modificado para que gire 360º,¿ es posible posicionarlo en cualquier posición? ¿o girará en los dos sentidos como cualquier motor de continua?


----------



## anhyo (Jul 24, 2010)

Necesito un  control de servomotor  (diagrama) apoyenme


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Ago 25, 2010)

yo me estoy preguntando lo mismo Y_Y / por que si a mi servo trucado no le quito la electronica de su interior deberia seguir funcionando por pwm. por lo menos con giros completos o hacia un lado u otro.. digamos con 1ms rota a un lado y con 2ms rota hacia otro lado. pero para que se posicione en cualquier angulo no creo que funcione modificado. Detodas formas es lo que supongo.. no tengo claro bien esa parte.


----------



## El nombre (Ago 26, 2010)

Cuando trucas el servo (sin eliminar la electronica) colocas un potenciometro ajustado (o unas R como marca http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php?title=Como_trucar_un_servo ) 
por tanto lo puedes posicionar donde quieras.
Saludos


----------



## bruss06041993 (Sep 29, 2011)

amigos del foro quiero armar una araña usando microprocesadores pero no encuentro un servomotor futaba que podria hacer para poder reemplazarlo o sustituirlo espero me ayuden y les digo gracias desde ya....


----------



## Salvador Najarro (Oct 3, 2011)

Buenas a todos, no se si este tema va en este lugar disculpas de antemano.

estoy realizando un proyecto de un seguidor de luz con pic, eso ya funciona, el problema es que los motores utilizados con anterioridad, no tenia mucho torque, y se decidio usar servos futaba s3004, modificados como motores DC, para su contro se esta usando un puente H con reles, pero debido a los servos, no funcionan correctamente, quisiera saber que etapa de poyencia puede funcionar correctamente para estos motores.


----------



## maezca (Oct 3, 2011)

los servos solo giran 180° para que giren 360° lo tenes que modificar.. y el puente H seria mucho mejor un hecho con transistores en vez de los reles.. y no entendi bien cual es tu problema..


----------



## Salvador Najarro (Oct 3, 2011)

El problema es que al estar la etapa de puente H sin servos, funcionan correctamente, pero al colocarse los servos, estos fluctuan demasiado, los servos ya estan modificados asi como dices, pero el problema es ese


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 3, 2011)

Pero amigo, no te conviene manejar los servos con puentes H ya sean con transistores BJT, Mosfet o reles (lo cual es hnuevo para mi puesto que los relés son muy lentos, y ese ruido constante que deben meter con sus contactores ay ay ay)

mirá vieja, hacete una etapa de potencia con algún mosfet...acordate que tenes un tren de pulsos cuadrados, de una frecuencia bastante baja (50Hz aprox)

usa unos mosfet...y vas andar joya


----------



## stephanie21 (Ago 30, 2013)

Hola, es mi primer tema en el foro. Estoy tratando de convertir mi servo de 180º a 360º para controlar el avance y retroceso de un robot. al desarmar el servo de 180º elimine los topes que restringian el movimiento del servo más allá de los 180º. y con ello conseguí el giro de 360º, pero no me ha quedado claro que ajuste debo realizar en el potenciometro del servo. ya que sìn el ajuste de éste el motor vibra demasiado al girar.

Es la primera vez que hago esto, inicie ayer. 
Gracias por leer !


----------



## cesarcesar (Nov 4, 2014)

Buenas noches a todos
Recién empece un proyecto que consta en un vehículo tipo tanque con tracción de oruga y decidí que llevara dos servomotores debido a que no necesito mucha velocidad para el vehículo. 
los servomotores que tengo son TowerPro MG995 y los truque para hacerlos de rotación continua, eh investigado acerca de ellos y creo que son de poco fiar, bueno eso lo digo debido a que al hacer las pruebas de funcionamiento (uso arduino uno) solo gira hacia un sentido y no se detiene o gira hacia el otro sentido. 
les pido orientación sobre posibles fallas mi servo lo alimento con 5v y gnd, en su hoja de especificaciones dice que su Voltaje recomendable de entrada: 3.5 - 8.4 Volt.

les dejo el código de arduino en un archivo de texto.


----------



## Nuyel (Nov 4, 2014)

Voy a preguntar ¿Qué fue lo que les hiciste a los servos?

Según entiendo llevan un comparador y un dispositivo de realimentación (un pot), según la orden de posición y la posición actual el motor gira a donde sea necesario, pero si sacaste eso no va a saber a donde está o donde debe girar.


----------



## cesarcesar (Nov 4, 2014)

hola, gracias por comentar.
mira te explico  los servomotores los abri y les quite el tope mecanico que le impide hacer giros a mas de 180° y despues de eso quite su potenciometro y solde en su lugar dos resistencias de 2.2 KΩ soldar esas dos resistencias (de igual valor) para que la logica del servo siga teniendo una referencia de la posicion
Al poner esas dos resistencias podes seguir manejando al servo con los anchos de pulso convencionales.


----------



## vicentito (Nov 4, 2014)

los servos no estan diseñados para girar por un periodo largo de tiempo, los vas a quemar, conseguite 2 motores paso a paso pequeños tipo de disco rigido y fabricales una reductora.


----------



## proteus7 (Nov 5, 2014)

pues el problema puede estar en que siempre tiene la misma referencia,  ahora para que detengas el servo debes mandar el pulso que coincida con la referencia   (si lo alimentas a 5v y con esas dos resistencias pues la referencia seria de 2.5v, ahora busca el anchodelpulso que coincida con esa referencia para que se detenga digamos por ejemplo 1.1ms en elacho del pulso)


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 5, 2014)

hola ...bueno ..con respecto al servo ..yo tengo varios de ese modelo ..y a pesar que tiene engranajes plásticos ...... se las aguantan ..... a dos de ellos los someti a torturas extremas .... y todavía funcionan bien..lo que no veo bien es eso delas recistencias ... sip va a funcionar en un sentido ..pero no se va a detener .... porque la orden de deteccion de la placa ..la tiene el pote... y eso esta a un valor fijo... a menos que uses. algunas salidas de arduino para generar una especie de potenciometro variable y asi invertir el giro... de nada sirve si no tiene esa referencia... a menos que anules su placa controladora ..y manejes el motor por un puente H.... supongo que tu idea fue para aprovechar la reductora del servo ..... si la plaquita no tiene una referencia de maxima resistencia o resistencia cero .... no permite el cambio de sentido de giro ... por mas que cambie el ancho de pulso en la entrada.de la plaquita de control


----------



## Nuyel (Nov 5, 2014)

Lo que entiendo es que si se le manda cierta posición, por ejemplo 100º esa cosa detecta que la posición es a 90º, así que avanza intentando llegar a 100º cosa que nunca ocurre y por ende no se detiene, si se le dice que se mueva a 80º se mueve al sentido opuesto pero pasa lo mismo, aquí el detalle es que 90º de la orden a 1.5ms puede no coincidir con los 90º del valor de las resistencias y al tratarse de un comparador se afectado por esa desviación. Al menos en teoría ese sería el problema con intentar esa modificación, en la practica, hay que conocer bien el circuito de control para saber como lo afecta, como no tengo uno de esos no puedo ayudarte.


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 5, 2014)

hola amigo Nuyle 





			
				Nuyle dijo:
			
		

> Lo que entiendo es que si se le manda cierta posición, por ejemplo 100º esa cosa detecta que la posición es a 90º, así que avanza intentando llegar a 100º cosa que nunca ocurre y por ende no se detiene, si se le dice que se mueva a 80º se mueve al sentido opuesto pero pasa lo mismo, aquí el detalle es que 90º de la orden a 1.5ms puede no coincidir con los 90º del valor de las resistencias y al tratarse de un comparador se afectado por esa desviación. Al menos en teoría ese sería el problema con intentar esa modificación, en la practica, hay que conocer bien el circuito de control para saber como lo afecta, como no tengo uno de esos no puedo ayudarte.


 bueno amigaso ..eso es lo que trataba de explicar anteriormente ... en realidad tiene un mini-preset dentro asosciado ficicamente al eje principal de accionamiento ....  ahora se toma un valor de 180° de rotacion limite ..... pero si miras el preset fisicamente .... es mucho mas ..y lo he probado. lega casi a los 255° ..... lo curioso de todo es que la plaquita que trae ..corrije eso imediatamente...casi 0Ω es 0°  ....  50% de resistencia es 90° e y 100% de resistencia es 180°..y no hay vuelta que darle al asunto ...


----------



## miborbolla (Nov 8, 2014)

Después de leer todo el desarrollo del tema, no veo un diagrama esquemático "formal" de un servo clásico futama o el de cualquier otra marca, con lo cual no veo un fundamento esencial para la discusión en comento; si no analizamos el funcionamiento natural de el servo como fue concebido.

Al parecer el mentado circuito es el siguiente:

​

Yo en el intento de despejar esta duda, y utilizando un 555 que me dará la oportunidad de manejar un servo sin modificar con el siguiente diagrama:

​
Una ves logrado el manejo del servo, me dispuse a "truquear" mecánicamente el servo, retirar el potenciometro (del servo) y sacar sus correspondientes tres cables y al comandar la posición de el servo vía el 555,  logre el cometido que buscaba: el de lograr el funcionamiento del motor del servo, hasta lograr los Ohms en el potenciometro  que tenia en mano, conectado al circuito original.

Mientras, yo no especificara el momento de "paro" por medio de el potenciometro en mano, el motor podría girar y girar...en el sentido de "giro" comandado vía el 555...

Espero haber sido especifico en mi experiencia con los servos futaba y compatibles.

Saludos

-Me extraña que siendo araña, te caigas de la telaraña-


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 8, 2014)

hola amigo miborbolla 





miborbolla dijo:


> Después de leer todo el desarrollo del tema, no veo un diagrama esquemático "formal" de un servo clásico futama o el de cualquier otra marca, con lo cual no veo un fundamento esencial para la discusión en comento; si no analizamos el funcionamiento natural de el servo como fue concebido.
> 
> Al parecer el mentado circuito es el siguiente:
> 
> ...


 bueno por empezar ..el circuito de los SG90-Tower-Pro .no es igual que los futaba ...y lo que propones ya lo explicaron mas atras .... y eso pasa por no leer .... aca no se trata de como extender el recorido del servo ....si no usarlo como .... motorizacion del algo tele-dirigido... o autonomo ... y mi duda es ¿¿¿ como cambias la posicion del pote .... para que cambie de sentido de giro ????  opciones : mando programado .... mando radiocontrolado ....... o mando manual .... """""" Me extraña que siendo araña, te caigas de la telaraña """"""  !!!!!!espero que el golpe de la caida no te duela mucho ¡¡¡¡¡ jajajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## COSMICO (Ene 21, 2015)

Hola Amigos.
Ya que estan en esto, alguien sabe como hacer en simulación de proteus
que un motor servo gire continuamente, en algun lado vi una simulacion asi, pero no recuerdo
Solo necesito esto, o una libreria, ya que estos motores de 360º se consiguen comercialmente
y tengo que simularlo
Gracias y exelente post.


----------

